# Da non perdere



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOVfnVX6W4k&feature=dir

Micia a me sto tipo ricorda qualcuno ...


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*..e chi è??*



Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOVfnVX6W4k&feature=dir
> 
> Micia a me sto tipo ricorda qualcuno ...


 
non ho l'audio in ufficio...che dice??

Marì...che è stà nuova firma??...un presagio??


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> non ho l'audio in ufficio...che dice??
> 
> Marì...che è stà nuova firma??...un presagio??


Lo ascolterai a casa, e' troppotroppo divertente  

	
	
		
		
	


	






La fima? ... non sapeva cosa mettere ed ho preso le rispote dei vari Admin nel web ...


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*...tu?? non sai cosa scrivere??*







Mari' ha detto:


> Lo ascolterai a casa, e' troppotroppo divertente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...per un momento ho creduto che stavi esorcizzando ancora quel famoso momento in cui lo leggesti......


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per un momento ho creduto che stavi esorcizzando ancora quel famoso momento in cui lo leggesti......


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh Iago ... corsi e ri-cosi storici  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e' sempre la stessa storia: Due pesi e due misure


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

per ora vedo un mostro...aspetta...


dopo il terzo minuto ...?!!


quarto...????!!!!


quinto...ahhhhhhhhhh..incomincio a capire


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per ora vedo un mostro...aspetta...



Micia va ascoltato ... poi mi dirai chi ti ricorda ...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

*snort*



Iago ha detto:


> ...per un momento ho creduto che stavi esorcizzando ancora quel famoso momento in cui lo leggesti......


 


pessima battuta


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

*non siete aggiornati, lo hanno inserito oggi col sonoro:*

Informazione Critica
Sei stato escluso da questo forum 
per favore contatta il monstrum umanum o 
la metresse per ulteriori informazioni.​


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Informazione Critica
> Sei stato escluso da questo forum
> per favore contatta il monstrum umanum o
> la metresse per ulteriori informazioni.​


*firmato*

*Madama Chichierchia*​


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

e dove stanno loggate?

piano paradiso, inferno o purgatorio?


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dove stanno loggate?
> 
> piano paradiso, inferno o purgatorio?



NAaaaaaaa, per piazze. piazzette e forum


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

attenta...che ci bannano pure a qui.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> attenta...che ci bannano pure a qui.


E cosa ho detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pensa io mi chiedo ancora perche' mi hanno bannata di la?


----------

